
WhatsApp turns on two-factor authentication for everyone - aylons
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/whatsapp-two-factor-authentication-turn-on
======
aylons
I just wanted to add that this is more than a nice feature for the security
conscious. Attacks duplicating a phone number precisely to take control of a
WhatsApp account are very real and somewhat common, and TFA would go a long
way on preventing them.

